# What constitutes shark fishing???



## gadwall (May 11, 2011)

Will be staying in Horry county. I know shark fishing is illegal, but what do they see as shark fishing? I can understand if I am using a 9/0 penn with huge hooks, and yakking my bait out, but is that the way the authorities see it?


----------



## mahimarauder (Jul 8, 2011)

ive used a drum set up before to fish on the beaches in cherry grove and nobody ever said anything. Use a 150+ # mono fish finder rig and a 10/0 circle hook with a pretty heavy shock leader to prevent from getting tail whipped. I use this exact same setup when im drum fishin the OBX, except i only use 50# shock leader instead of 80# or so if you will be strictly shark fishin. And like you said, I wouldnt go yak'in a bait out. put a chunk of mullet or menhaden on there and sling it. If it doesnt look like you are targeting them, they cant say anything about it.


----------



## oden (Jan 23, 2012)

You can probably use most anything you want as long as you don't pull a shark up on the beach. Most anything else you could probably explain away. Now that's not to say that you won't get harassed but they can't prove anything unless they see something. I have always been told by DNR and others that you are suppose to cut your line the moment you KNOW it is a shark. Take that for the 2 cents its worth.


----------



## arich_5 (Jul 1, 2011)

oden said:


> You can probably use most anything you want as long as you don't pull a shark up on the beach. Most anything else you could probably explain away. Now that's not to say that you won't get harassed but they can't prove anything unless they see something. I have always been told by DNR and others that you are suppose to cut your line the moment you KNOW it is a shark. Take that for the 2 cents its worth.


That's the way the law reads. I haven't seen anyone get in trouble over reeling in a shark. It happens all the time on the piers. I did see some guys catch 4 or 5 four foot sharks off the end of Cherry Grove Pier a few years ago. They were pulling them up with a drop net and taking pictures. I'm pretty sure they would have been in trouble if Law Enforcement was there. For the most part I believe the law wants to keep it from being a spectacle. You hook one while fishing for "other fish"...you release it, no big deal. You reel multiple sharks on the beach, posing for pictures, drawing a crowd and I bet they bust your a**.


----------



## sc_shark (Dec 2, 2012)

examples of no/no's




wit that said their is areas you can shark below horry not sure on ur dates but im around and have the gear.


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

sc_shark said:


> examples of no/no's


lol!

I got kicked off Cherry Grove pier quite awhile back for dropping something like your second pic down to some blacktips that were feeding around the sink drain. Of course, the shark fishermen are the reason for the presence of sharks along the beach. Not things like fish cleaning stations on piers, or the fact that sharks naturally feed and swim along beaches. 
Feel good legislation sucks.


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

If you use the rig that mahimarauder described my guess is your gonna get a ticket for shark fishing. When you do you can always take off work and go to Court and fight it or just don't shark fish.


----------



## imunkey (Feb 28, 2011)

i probably caught a dozen sharks this past thursday on tybee. even 3 good sixe ones betwen 3-4 feet. i was using a.simole red fish set up and shrimp. so nothingbthey could say. even let my lil one play with a pup. I told her it was a boy shark and she corrected me becuasenit didnt have pronounced claspers she thrn told me * i dont want a kitty anymore. can we out her in my pool?" blows my mind how much a 3 year old knows about sharks.


----------



## gadwall (May 11, 2011)

Thanks guys. I will be down in about 3 weeks and was going to sit on the each some at nights. Was planning on using medium sized cut bait for any "blues or drum" that may swim by. Just didn't want to get locked up.


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

okay so apparently if I accidently hook a shark on the beach I cant bring him home to eat?!


----------



## imunkey (Feb 28, 2011)




----------



## imunkey (Feb 28, 2011)

sure as long as its within the size limit. most sharks are 4" T.l


----------



## imunkey (Feb 28, 2011)

i pulled in a 6" bonnet head last summer took a pic and gently walked her back out l, let her rest a mjnute then let her go. D.N.R thought I was crazy.but Im nit killing such a wonderful animal just fir it's tail.


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

I never keep anything I cant eat......shark meat is good steaks


----------



## pilotmtnNc (May 21, 2013)

I caught a 4 foot hammerhead shark of the surf in garden city. What a great looking animal


----------



## CarolinaGuy1986 (Jun 17, 2010)

Hahaha, I was wonderin when Sc_shark was gonna post something! hahahaha Nice!


----------



## sc_shark (Dec 2, 2012)

CarolinaGuy1986 said:


> Hahaha, I was wonderin when Sc_shark was gonna post something! hahahaha Nice!


i try when i can. lol. i just got 5 bonitta and few wahoo heads to float out at the jetties on the boat. im really waiting for the shrimpers to start running their are some big grey suits folllowing..


----------



## sc_shark (Dec 2, 2012)

surfmom said:


> okay so apparently if I accidently hook a shark on the beach I cant bring him home to eat?!



shark meat is not all that great as its cartilage and not really meat. its also one of those fish u need to clean asap as they pee thu their skin which will ultimatly make it the worst fish u have ever ate tast like amonia... and cleaning it on the beach is well a bloody mess which can be a crowd attractor and law...


----------



## sc_shark (Dec 2, 2012)

gadwall said:


> Thanks guys. I will be down in about 3 weeks and was going to sit on the each some at nights. Was planning on using medium sized cut bait for any "blues or drum" that may swim by. Just didn't want to get locked up.



i should be free i sent u a reply... maybe we can get carolinaguy1986 out as well lol. make a late afternoon do a big rod and surf rod setup. as long as im free i dont mind showing u the general ropes of landbased.


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

sc_shark said:


> shark meat is not all that great as its cartilage and not really meat. its also one of those fish u need to clean asap as they pee thu their skin which will ultimatly make it the worst fish u have ever ate tast like amonia... and cleaning it on the beach is well a bloody mess which can be a crowd attractor and law...



alrighty then..... really?


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

kinda sounds like the guy who told me that if you dont bleed Blue fish right away the meat is ruined....ive eaten lotsa shark meat its quite good


----------



## sc_shark (Dec 2, 2012)

surfmom said:


> kinda sounds like the guy who told me that if you dont bleed Blue fish right away the meat is ruined....ive eaten lotsa shark meat its quite good


http://www.blueoceantackle.com/cleaning_sharks.htm


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

Thanks!

found this one too
http://www.daybreakfishing.com/cleaningsharks.html


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

aren't mako's the only shark with none or a small amount of urea in they're systems? I've always heard it was the best eating shark and what I've eaten was excellent, but an extremely rare catch from the beach, except for this year in fl. it seems.
js


----------



## cocky (Jun 21, 2010)

I got accused of "shark fishing" on here one day when I described an event that happened to me on GC Pier. I was using 2/0 gammy hook with a piece of cutbait...I threw into a school of bait fish and hung some GINORMOUS! Some dude on here claimed that I was shark fishing with my abu 5500, 7' flipping stick and 20lb mono. I think you'll be alright unless you have a huge hook and a big chummed up fish as bait.


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

js1172 said:


> aren't mako's the only shark with none or a small amount of urea in they're systems? I've always heard it was the best eating shark and what I've eaten was excellent, but an extremely rare catch from the beach, except for this year in fl. it seems.
> js


I dont know but from what I can find most are legal to catch as long as your not chumming and you dont need a net to bring em in........starts sharpening her knife


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

gadwall said:


> Will be staying in Horry county. I know shark fishing is illegal, but what do they see as shark fishing? I can understand if I am using a 9/0 penn with huge hooks, and yakking my bait out, but is that the way the authorities see it?


Good questions. Very subjective interpretations. Remember, it's county not DNR. Wrong deputy, wrong day, who knows (especially during tourist season)?

Here is the ordinance (top of page 2): http://www.horrycounty.org/ordinances/BeachOrdinance.pdf

Once you cross the Georgetown County line in Garden City, you're fine anyway. Go south, young man.


----------



## sc_shark (Dec 2, 2012)

u wont get a mako off sc coast.. sorry..


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

sc_shark said:


> u wont get a mako off sc coast.. sorry..


they usualy catch 2 a year from the beach in fl. this year I know of 6, so ya never know.
js


----------



## sc_shark (Dec 2, 2012)

thats fl not sc...


----------

